

Feedient source code published on GitHub - thebillkidy
https://github.com/Feedient

======
ivan_ah
Thx. The Server code looks very clean and design-patterny.

In particular I'm learning a thing or two about OAuth2 from reading:
[https://github.com/Feedient/Server/tree/master/src/strategie...](https://github.com/Feedient/Server/tree/master/src/strategies/provider/auth)

~~~
thebillkidy
Hello, My name is Xavier and I wrote the complete Backend as you see it in the
repository.

A lot of the server code consists out of design patterns, I did this because
of the need for maintenance on the different providers.

This was my first try for applying design patterns on a big project so there
might be some holes or wrong doings there. Please let me know if you find any
so I can learn from it :)

